

Gridsmart - kator
http://gridsmartcloud.com/userguide/index.html

======
joshwa
The actual manufacturer's homepage:

[http://www.aldiscorp.com/](http://www.aldiscorp.com/)

"GridSmart® is a Dynamic Vision Based Intelligence Software for traffic
management, fuel consumption and vehicle emissions reduction, congestion
mitigation and security solutions through the use of a single camera for
governmental entities around the world.

GridSmart® is currently being used in 22 countries and 30 states."

------
kator
I was reading the post today about traffic signal timing[1] and just happened
to walk past a traffic controller box and found a box with various stuff that
apparently an installer left behind when installing a new device in the local
traffic light system. I looked up the site and it looks like a computer vision
system for traffic control.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8166678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8166678)

------
kator
LOL Found the API docs here:
[http://gridsmartcloud.com/userguide/8.api.html](http://gridsmartcloud.com/userguide/8.api.html)

------
plaguuuuuu
the support site where you can download stuff to reprogram the CPUs is
passwored protected but runs on wordpress.

i hope it's up to date!

~~~
kator
Yea it's clearly not the most sophisticated site but the tech looks
interesting. I wonder if they're just "integrating" something from another
field or if perhaps they're a traditional traffic systems vendor spin-off.

